# Is anyone going to Rhinebeck this October



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

Hi Everyone! I am going to the Rhinebeck Fiber Festival in New York this October. Is there anyone else going from here. Let me know so we can meet up.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I hope to be going. Depends on the weather and the date. My Daughter's Birthday is the 9th. 2 time cancer survivor so we all-ways have a big party. She is 29.


----------



## carpetweaver (Feb 10, 2011)

I love fiber fests! I am preparing for A Wool Gathering in Yellow Springs, Ohio in September. There is a good one in Pennisula Ohio today but I best stay home, it's our anniversary.


----------



## lwilds (Mar 29, 2011)

A wonderful, happy, happy birthday to your daughter and many, many more!


----------



## catskillgal (Apr 21, 2011)

I will go again, I hope. It is not far from where I live and Rhinbeck is always great. Happy Birthday


----------



## atidysum (Mar 30, 2011)

A group of us in the Albany NY area will be going.


----------



## catskillgal (Apr 21, 2011)

hope to meet you there


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow maybe I should go. I always go to the fair. But since I have been knitting more and more and more and more you get the picture.... I might make the trip meeting up would be fun. Because I am probably going by myself. I'll look for posts. I think you can get advanced tickets on line also not sure if they are discounted like the fair though.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

sourcore said:


> I love fiber fests! I am preparing for A Wool Gathering in Yellow Springs, Ohio in September. There is a good one in Pennisula Ohio today but I best stay home, it's our anniversary.


Happy Anniversary with good wishes of many more.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

catskillgal said:


> I will go again, I hope. It is not far from where I live and Rhinbeck is always great. Happy Birthday


I see you live in Stamford NY. I moved to Nevada from Roxbury...what a small world.


----------



## lqtech00 (May 15, 2011)

I'm going on Sunday. I believe that I will be heading up with my LYS. The owner does a trip every year. I'm also going to Stitches East the weekend before. The first thing I have to do when I get there is get in line for chicken pot pie. They sell out fairly quickly.


----------



## pleclerc (Jan 17, 2011)

My knitting group from NJ always goes to Rhinebeck. We carpool and have a great day. Patricia


----------



## pattycakegranny (Jun 1, 2011)

Anybody know of anything like this in FL? It's pretty warm here, of course, but there are lots of knitters I know who would love a fest of some sort.


----------



## lochsmom (Apr 14, 2011)

I attend the Rhinebeck festival every year,not sure which day I'll be there this year. It's about a 4-hour drive for me. I also attend the Pennsylvania Endless Mountains Fiber Festival in Harford,PA in September. It's a small festival compared to Rhinebeck, but lots of nice fiber. If anyone's interested you can check it out @pafiberfestival.com


----------



## ICE (May 4, 2011)

catskillgal said:


> I will go again, I hope. It is not far from where I live and Rhinbeck is always great. Happy Birthday


Where is Rhinbeck in NY? Are there State Parks or Campgrounds around? And how far from the actual venue? We travel in an RV.
Thanks for info.
ICE in NJ


----------



## ICE (May 4, 2011)

catskillgal said:


> I will go again, I hope. It is not far from where I live and Rhinbeck is always great. Happy Birthday


Where is Rhinbeck in NY? Are there State Parks or Campgrounds around? And how far from the actual venue? We travel in an RV.
Thanks for info.
ICE in NJ


----------



## catskillgal (Apr 21, 2011)

The fair ground is directly outside of Rhinebeck on Rt9. I am quite sure there are camp grounds around there on either side of the HUdson. It is not far from Kingston NY.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

ICE said:


> catskillgal said:
> 
> 
> > I will go again, I hope. It is not far from where I live and Rhinbeck is always great. Happy Birthday
> ...


It's just north of Poukeepsie, and, yes, there is an RV campground not far from there.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

pridie said:


> Hi Everyone! I am going to the Rhinebeck Fiber Festival in New York this October. Is there anyone else going from here. Let me know so we can meet up.


I expect to go, but I'm not sure if I'll be there both days (sort of depends on how much $$$ I have after SOAR <G>). Since my workshop at Harrisville Designs was cancelled for low enrollment this week I am seriously thinking about doing Andrea Wong's Portuguese Knitting workshop on Sunday, though.


----------



## ICE (May 4, 2011)

Thank You
ICE in NJ


----------



## jdrob (Jul 25, 2011)

Another Fl. resedent would like to know of anything in this part of the world. I live on the Gulf Coast. Judy in Sarasota


----------



## NYknitwit (Jun 20, 2011)

I go every year. I only live 25 min. away. I usually go the first day and get there as soon as it opens. If you wait too long it gets way too crowded to really see things.


----------



## atidysum (Mar 30, 2011)

Rhinebeck is near Kingston or about a 1/2 hrnorth of Poughkeepsie.There is a St park named Mills Norrie but I can't say if they have camping. You might check on that


----------



## miss cape cod (Mar 29, 2011)

Four of us from the Cape are going also! Looking forward to a wonderful time! Maybe we'll see ya'll there.


----------



## catskillgal (Apr 21, 2011)

how will we know each other?


----------



## ddonnelly (Mar 7, 2011)

I just saw the fest in Ohio today and thought I might like to go. But I have no one to go with. I really just need to share a ride from Phila and a room. I like to do the fest at my own rate.

I'm going to check out the NY one.
Debbie


----------



## ICE (May 4, 2011)

Just found out my husband does not want to travel the NJ Turnpike! Will try for Ohio next. We have family living there. I can hope, no?
ICE in NJ


----------



## ddonnelly (Mar 7, 2011)

Ice,

I live right outside PHila and don't mind driving the NJ turnpike. If I check my work schedule (I'm a nurse and work every other weekend) would you be interested in being my buddy?


----------



## ICE (May 4, 2011)

ddonnelly said:


> Ice,
> 
> I live right outside PHila and don't mind driving the NJ turnpike. If I check my work schedule (I'm a nurse and work every other weekend) would you be interested in being my buddy?


Thank you for your kind offer, but I cannot accept. Wish I could! I need a scooter to get around, and have trouble trouble getting in and out sedans! 
Ingrid in Vtown, NJ


----------



## deniceo (Jun 8, 2011)

I live 20 mins from the fairgrounds. We will be there Aug 21-28 with 4-H for the Dutchess County Fair with our cows. I have never been to the wool festival for I have just started knitting again after a long break. I plan on it this yr. There are many places to camp and stay. Rhinebeck is a very cute town with many things to see there and in the surrounding area. Google or you may ask me and I will see what info I could send out. Denice


----------



## atidysum (Mar 30, 2011)

For the new people I am going to suggest the second day. The 1st time I went it was Sat and way too crowded. Sun was much better. If you are driving yourself down at least you can use weather as a guage.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

atidysum said:


> For the new people I am going to suggest the second day. The 1st time I went it was Sat and way too crowded. Sun was much better. If you are driving yourself down at least you can use weather as a guage.


I was going to say that it depends on the weather, it can be crowded both days, but earlier in the day is better than later in the day, either day. People who want room to breathe might want to get to the exhibition halls first.


----------



## ddonnelly (Mar 7, 2011)

Ah sugar. I just checked and that's my weekend to work.


----------



## Berneeceknitter (May 29, 2011)

I use to live in Kinnelon but we retired to FL 10 yrs ago.Boy time sure flys


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

Yes. I'm going. I am taking the bus with the Park Slope Meetup group. They leave from Brooklyn.
Did you know there is a Union Square Knit-out on Sept. 17th in Manhattan? 
I am also going to Stitches East. I want to take the Train or a bus. Are you going/ 
How can we meet in Reinbeck? 
Renee


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi- Forgot to write that we go to Reinbeck on Sat.


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

Hi Everyone. Sorry I have been away from the computor for a few days. Nice to see a lot of you going to Rhinebeck. I have just sent away for my passport. My friend and I are looking for two people to share the room with us. We have 2 double beds at the Superlodge in Kingston. It works out to be 75 dollars a person for 3 nights. You can get your 2 day pass at the entrance for 17 dollars. Send me a PM if you are interested. Can't wait to meet everyone. Let me know where you are staying so we can plan a party on Saturday night.


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi- I take the bus with a group from Brooklyn and the bus leaves at 4:30pm to return to Brooklyn. It's always the Sat. of the Reinbeck festival. So I can meet you during the day at the food court. Just say where & time. Or I can send you my cell number and we can connect there. Mostly, I want to buy the circular knitting needles when I am there.
Renee


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

renee greenberg said:


> Hi- I take the bus with a group from Brooklyn and the bus leaves at 4:30pm to return to Brooklyn. It's always the Sat. of the Reinbeck festival. So I can meet you during the day at the food court. Just say where & time. Or I can send you my cell number and we can connect there. Mostly, I want to buy the circular knitting needles when I am there.
> Renee


That would be great. Send me your cell number and I will call you once I get there.


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi everyone- I'll wear a little "hello" on my sweater saying my name and hello Knitting paradise.


----------

